# What do you like most about Masons of Texas?



## Blake Bowden (Oct 15, 2010)

How can we better serve you? What features would you like to see implemented?


----------



## Papatom (Oct 15, 2010)

Just keep on keeping on.


----------



## 6229 MAC (Oct 16, 2010)

This web forum, hands down is the best opportunity for the exchange of 'Masonic Thought'. I would think; you who have started the good work, would best know how to make the improvements. I appreciate the chance to use my trowel, Thank you.


----------



## peace out (Oct 18, 2010)

This is almost like a lodge away from lodge.  Forums have a way of doing that.  What I like most is the type of people that are on here.  But that speaks more to Freemasonry than anything.

This is a great place to test ideas, expand on previous lodge discussions, and learn.  I think with such a "real" forum (real in the sense that I tend to better trust who people say they are), it would be neat to have a search feature where I could find brethren in a certain area, i.e. Bryan, TX.  I might want to go eat lunch with somebody on this forum sometime or visit another lodge and have someone vouch for me.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 14, 2010)

The Forum is great!  Also the articles and philosophical discussions!  Great opportunities to learn new things and viewpoints.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 6, 2010)

This is a great website. Thanks to the brothers who host and update it.
Another great source of information is this:
lodgebuilder.org

Also, if any of you are interested, there are some electronic newsletters that I receive once a week from the Education Officer of the Grand Lodge of Minnesota. They are entitled: Mehr Licht! (More Light); and Three Five and Seven.
They are available from Brother Ed Halpaus. 
If you are interested in receiving them, let me know. I will be happy to forward them to you.

Tim Fleischer
PM Salado Masonic Lodge #296


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 22, 2011)

Yours is one of  the best of the forums. It takes courage, to face controversial issues, and difficult topics. There are problems in Masonry, and far too many Masons are content to take a "hands off" approach. I congratulate your courage, and fortitude. I did not expect any less. After all, you are TEXANS. Texas is more than a state, it is a _state of mind._


----------

